# my type of lady



## dewon fields

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...close-excitable-canine-need-Training-Day.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Sorry Dewon but walking a "guard dog" that doesn't have a proper recall off leash is irresponsible and a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

She had to learn french commands! Washed out ring dog??? sold for tons of $$$$$


----------



## Howard Knauf

Well, I guess if you have to get bit by a dog at least it's someone with money[-o<


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Hey, all Dewon said was she was his type of lady and for 38, she looks very good


----------



## dewon fields

Thomas Barriano said:


> Sorry Dewon but walking a "guard dog" that doesn't have a proper recall off leash is irresponsible and a recipe for disaster.


 I was talking about the lady..the hell with the Mal. Seems like a recipe for success......I rather get bit by her dog, than a broke ass MOFO. Think she should get a Dobie.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

dewon fields said:


> I was talking about the lady..the hell with the Mal. Seems like a recipe for success......I rather get bit by her dog, than a broke ass MOFO. Think she should get a Dobie.


I"d rather get bit my her then any damn dog 

I think she needs a protection Standard poodle in a show cut to walk around Hollywood.


----------



## Craig Snyder

So how did she take that dog into the supermarket? It's not a service dog.

I guess the rich and famous get to follow their own rules.

Maybe the UK has a different set of rules?

Craig


----------



## Bob Scott

Was there a dog in the pictures? =P~=P~


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> Was there a dog in the pictures? =P~=P~


Ha ha Bob I know what a sucker you (most men it seems) are for those dark hair and eye gals.


----------



## Bob Scott

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha Bob I know what a sucker you (most men it seems) are for those dark hair and eye gals.



You know it! My wife is Spanish and Romanian heritage. Blondes never were a big deal with me....Well, there was Marilyn Monroe. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> You know it! My wife is Spanish and Romanian heritage. Blondes never were a big deal with me....Well, there was Marilyn Monroe. :grin:


Maybe its just me but I never had a physical attraction "type". Its the character of a man that does it for me. Well that and common interests is very important too.


----------



## Bob Scott

I think most young guys have to know a gal for a couple of months before "character" is noticed. :lol:
My wife says I'm enough of a character for most anyone. :-k .......... :-k ..........:-o.......DAMN!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Bob Scott said:


> I think most young guys have to know a gal for a couple of months before "character" is noticed. :lol:
> My wife says I'm enough of a character for most anyone. :-k .......... :-k ..........:-o.......DAMN!


My 18 year old has a new girl friend. I said what do you like about this one and he replied, "she's physically attractive and not stupid." I said, "is there anything else?" He responded, "nothing else, really matters." I then asked, "what about common interests?" He thought for a moment, "oh yea, she is a dancer at COCA--that's kinda neat."

Give me strength. . .


T


----------



## Nicole Stark

That's funny I got a few younger fellas that work for me who are in relationships that start out like the above. Talking to them I feel kinda bad. After all the other unimportant crap fades away there's hardly any substance to their relationships. All they seem to have left are their kids.


----------



## James Kotary

Yea most every one is "fake" when you first meet. Its all lovey dovey then you move in together or get married then you find the "real" peerson. Those whom are maried know what I mean!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Nicole Stark said:


> That's funny I got a few younger fellas that work for me who are in relationships that start out like the above. Talking to them I feel kinda bad. After all the other unimportant crap fades away there's hardly any substance to their relationships. All they seem to have left are their kids.


 
I figure its a process. A year and a hald ago, it was D Cup. Then came they had to be smart. Under threat of maternal inflicted castration, no kids allowed until after college and grad school.

T


----------



## Nicole Stark

James Kotary said:


> Yea most every one is "fake" when you first meet. Its all lovey dovey then you move in together or get married then you find the "real" peerson. Those whom are maried know what I mean!


I can't say that I agree. I've been married 17 years and aside from a brief distraction that I brought on myself, my marriage and more specifically my relationship with my husband has been exceptional. Better than could be imagined or understood by most.


----------



## Paul Anthony Wootton

Well she is better looking than her fake guard dog,fancy training a protection poodle with a pink rinse.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Paul Anthony Wootton said:


> Well she is better looking than her fake guard dog,fancy training a protection poodle with a pink rinse.



A standard poodle from working lines (hunting/retrieving) can make a nice effective protection dog


----------



## Bob Scott

James Kotary said:


> Yea most every one is "fake" when you first meet. Its all lovey dovey then you move in together or get married then you find the "real" peerson. Those whom are maried know what I mean!



Not even close for me. I've been married for 45 yrs to a lady that is still my best friend, among many other great attributes. She even still likes me. Go figure! :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

and they say familiarity breeds contempt.....

You must be a cross between Richard Gere and Kevin Kostner, mmmh


----------



## Paul Anthony Wootton

Thomas Barriano said:


> A standard poodle from working lines (hunting/retrieving) can make a nice effective protection dog


Back in the sixties I was running a kennels training GSDs when a farmer contacted me to get his dog trained,no problem until I met the dog,covered in mud and everything else, but away I went and spent the first day washing of the mud before having it clipped,you guessed it,a brown standard poodle which everyone thought was a joke until I started working with him.
One of them most responsive dogs I have come across and a real pleasure to work with so my opinion of poodles changed and I have a lot of respect for working strain dogs,many asre trained for protection in France.
Paul


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Paul,

I don't doubt it for a second. My showline male Dobermann got into it with the wife's standard poodle. The dobermann got a mouth full of poodle fur and the poodle did damage with every bite :-(


----------



## Bob Scott

Gillian Schuler said:


> and they say familiarity breeds contempt.....
> 
> You must be a cross between Richard Gere and Kevin Kostner, mmmh



None of the above at my best. Today just a grey haired (what's left of it) nice old granpa!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

What more could your grandchildren wish =P~=P~=P~


----------



## Nicole Stark

Gillian Schuler said:


> What more could your grandchildren wish =P~=P~=P~


Thinking back, a good example helps. My grandparents have been married for over 65 years. I remember them always doing projects together and laughing. Many young girls see their fathers as the greatest men on earth but for me it was my grandfather.


----------



## Bob Scott

5 gkids. 4 girls, 1 boy. 14 down to 6. We take care of the three youngest quite a bit. Take to school,pick up from school 3 times a week and then watch them any time daughter #2 and her huby need to do something. Just waiting till they are old enough to mow lawns, clean the gutters, yadda, yadda. :twisted: 
Grandson (6) got a GSD calendar for Christmas from his aunt, daughter #1. He's said for a couple of yrs now he wants to be a K9 cop and Thunder is going to be his K9. Thunder listens to him better then anyone else outside of me. Thunder is 9 in a couple of weeks. When his time comes it's really going to be tough all around.
Gransdon has a Chi dog and keeps wanting something bigger so a couple of yrs ago I told him Thunder was his but I'd keep him at my house. When he's here he goes right out in the yard and cleans up after the dogs. I even change my feeding schedule because he insists on feeding them when he comes over.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Trust me Bob its just those kind of early experiences in children that influence their future trajectory and dominant interests. Its not by accident that I'm a motor head, that's interested in building, nature and animals (mostly dogs).

Let's add guns, explosions, family, and a good time in that mix. And a good time is anywhere you find it as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Bob Scott

Nicole Stark said:


> Trust me Bob its just those kind of early experiences in children that influence their future trajectory and dominant interests. Its not by accident that I'm a motor head, that's interested in building, nature and animals (mostly dogs).
> 
> Let's add guns, explosions, family, and a good time in that mix. And a good time is anywhere you find it as far as I am concerned.


You bet! The three youngest have already been to the gun range with me and my son (their uncle). Been to a couple of car shows, helped me in my wood working shop building bird houses and a dog house for my brother's Presa. Now they are looking forward to working on my 53 Chevy truck when it warms up in the spring. The wife calls them the three little monkeys. I call them the three little grizzlies. More fitting their personalities. :lol:


----------

